# I/O read Error on USB Flash Disk



## Wurn (Apr 21, 2005)

YO all hope this thread goes here!

I have 2 pc's at home and both has WinXP on them. I have this USB 1.1 flash disk wich works on the one pc but not on the other. It keeps on seeing the disk as a IDE hardrive but cannot be accessed. It gives me a "I/O read error of disk" or something

Now i am pretty shure it has worked before on this pc but for some weird reason not anymore. My other USB 2.0 flash disk works on both pc's

Wuzz up wiff this! need some help please :4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are other usb devices working in the pc that will not see the flash disk?


----------



## Wurn (Apr 21, 2005)

Terrister said:


> Are other usb devices working in the pc that will not see the flash disk?


....


Yeah my other USB 2.0 is working perfectly and i can plug it into any of the 4 usb ports on the case


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have any other usb device running on this computer? Just want to see if your usb ports are working properly.


----------



## Wurn (Apr 21, 2005)

Terrister said:


> Do you have any other usb device running on this computer? Just want to see if your usb ports are working properly.


...

Yes a Canon Scanner which works perfectly. Like i said it works with the USB 2 Flash Disk.

I did notice this weekend when i installed WinXp Pro without the SP1 that when i inserted a USB 2.0 Flash disk that it gave the notice that a large volume or something like that drive was inserted into a low running USB port.


----------



## ja-ov-ha (Aug 15, 2005)

*Similar problem*

I've just experienced a similar problem with a USB flash 1.1 drive disk on my XP computer. My other USB 2.0 flash drive is working fine. The problem occurred (I believe) after I installed an external hard disk with dual options (Firewire and USB) with memory card readers and an USB hub. The USB 1.1 flash disk works fine on other computers, but I cannot read it on my own. The USB port is working fine; my external modem is ok. The driver reports to be ok, so I'm really in the dark here. Any help are welcome.


----------

